# Easyweed Layers Peeling Up



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have noticed on a few of my shirts the top layer corners are peeling up using Siser Easyweed. I am using Gilden heavy 100% cotton shirts. Preheat at 320 for 5 seconds. Apply first layer at 320 for 6 seconds with medium pressure. You can see where the vinyl melts into the shirt. Apply the second and third layers the same way. When done I cover entire design with parchment paper and press at 320 for 15 seconds. Then after a few washes the top layer starts to come up, just the corners. I can repress and so far stays down. Do I not have enough pressure?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Why are you pressing with temp up so high and so long? 305* is all that is needed, only a second or two per press, until the final press for the full 10 seconds, Are you reading the MFG's . recommendations?


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

I press a lot of glitter so I just leave my temp at 320. The Siser website says 10-15 seconds. Would 15 degrees make it not stick?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No, not really, maybe apply more pressure, are you seeing the fabric through the vinyl after you press?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Too much heat destroys the adhesive and that may be why you do not get good adhesion....


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

So what temp do I need in order to press glitter and vinyl on the same shirt? 

I only have vinyl on shirts that the top layer is peeling up. On the first layer I am seeing the fabric through the vinyl. On the second and third layer I am not. I have noticed on other shirts that are not peeling you cannot feel the second and third layer when you rub your had across the design. On the ones that are peeling you can feel and ever so light edge.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

rkersh409 said:


> So what temp do I need in order to press glitter and vinyl on the same shirt?


You may not be able to.....I will dig through my notes to see what has worked for me...


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have not used to much Glitter & Siser together, either, I do 99.99% percent glitter, and rhinestones,can you press the glitter first? Where did you get the material from, a long shot but maybe a bad batch of vinyl. How many layers are you doing? Can you trap/punch out and press that way?


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but you ARE just using the regular vinyl on the bottom layers and the glitter on TOP, right? I do not think you can press regular vinyl over glitter...


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes glitter on top only, but the shirts that are coming up is vinyl only. No glitter.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Could your press have cold spots? Have you checked it with a laser gun?


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have checked with a temp gun and its same across entire surface. Also the first layer that covers entire design gets a great press. Can see fabric through entire design. So don't think it could be cold spots.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Only thing else I can think of is pressure... Are the peeling spots on uneven areas? Would a pillow or foam help to even out the pressure? If not, perhaps increasing the pressure a bit might help.

There's only three variables to pressing; time, temp and pressure -- and I think the temp and time are already up there, so pressure must be addressed. Unless the substrate is the issue -- is there any coating or moisture-wicking in the material?


----------



## MungoLarry (Jan 10, 2016)

Pressure, temp, time, material. It has to be one of the 4. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well its not the material because the part coming up is on top of vinyl not material. Time is with in mfg specs. Temp is only 15 degrees hotter. Only leaves pressure or the easyweed. Don't really think it's pressure because it's pretty hard to close press. Will try more pressure.


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Tech support at Siser is great to work with. We had a similar problem a year ago and they gave me all the info i needed to fix the problem. You should contact them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Spot temperature guns can be quite unreliable.....Invest in one of these and it will help you get more consistent results....
RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

rkersh409 said:


> Well its not the material because the part coming up is on top of vinyl not material. Time is with in mfg specs. Temp is only 15 degrees hotter. Only leaves pressure or the easyweed. Don't really think it's pressure because it's pretty hard to close press. Will try more pressure.


With Siser Easy Weed you do not need too much pressure.....When applying directly to fabric too much pressure causes some of the the melted adhesive to go right through....Too much heat causes the adhesive to become too molten and this also pushes it right through the fabric....Both these things lead to failure of the adhesive....


----------

